# Light Weight, Space Saving SQ Install on a 2011 Sti Sedan - Boatload of Pics :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just finished work on the second Sti Sedan I have worked on, this one is a mint 2011 Silver model that is literally, right from the dealership (check the ODO reading later in the pics )

Some of you may remember the full fake floor setup I did in the other Sti sedan, and how I bitched about the car's three tiered trunk floor design and how hard it is to build a fake floor by orienting everything properly...well, this time, I didn’t quite face that same problem, however, it still proved to be a challenge in another sense...namely, fitting all the stuff with in the back half of the spare tire well.

Goals:

1. From the get go the owner was very adamant about keeping weight gain to a minimum. In the end, by removing the spare tire and tools and using smaller amps and a single sub, I estimate that total weight increase throughout the entire car is limited to under 30 lbs.

2. Still achieve a high level of sq as he may go and compete in MECA both in SQ and SPL...so we aren’t going to use tiny amps or small subs.

3. Take up as little space in the trunk as possible and keep things completely hidden...basically, I took that to mean a 100 percent stock appearance when you pop the lid.

4. Cosmetics from the start was the least of the priorities...however, during the build I decided to throw on a lil extra design touch to brighten up the look a lil.


So, let’s get started....there are over 150 pics here, mostly because he will go compete in the install category, so I took about 3 times the normal amount of pics for him...so now they are here for your viewing pleasure. 

First of all, here is the car in all her glory:




























Starting with the under hood improvements. The customer supplied me with a XS Power 5100R battery to replace the stock unit. I also ordered a set of Extension buss bars from XS Power so I can accommodate the stock terminals as well as two aftermarket ones. A grounding kit was also added to the car.










Here is the XS Power battery, along with two Scosche Delta D-Clamp battery terminals, one of my two favorite battery terminals.










A stinger 150 amp circuit breaker protects the system and is located within 18 inches of the battery:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

From the Delta negative terminal, a 4 gauge grounding cable runs first to the driver side strut mount, and then another cable connects that point to the opposite strut mount:



















Another cable then goes from that point to a grounding spot on the engine assembly, and then it runs to another point on the intake manifold, and eventually ties back to the negative battery terminal:



















The main 0 gauge power cable passes into the interior through a stock grommet on the passenger side, silicone was used to seal up the entrance point. And of course, all cables are wrapped in split loom and ended with color coded heat shrink:










A quick few pics of the battery prep. 

Because the 5100R is much narrower than the stock battery, I attached a piece of MDF spacer, coated in truck bedliner, to make it match the stock dimension:



















the stock sleeve was then slid over the battery:










And the XS Power extension buss bars are attached, giving me two pairs of output terminals. Note battery grease has been applied to all the terminals (the red goo):


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving onto the interior.

This car uses a JBL MS8 processor, and being that I have done close to a dozen of them, I have a strong opinion that if somehow, a center channel can be incorporated into the system, regardless of how small, it will make a pretty big difference in terms of staging and especially center imaging. 

Unfortunately, the STi isn’t a car well suited to molding a center channel on top of the dash, due to the trip computer/clock that is situated behind and above the front of the dash.

After much thinking, I decided to give the Alpine SBS 05DC DIN sized center channel a shot. Having read about this unit but never used it before, I feel that even though it can only go down to 150hz, it will make a good bit of difference in shoring up the center image. What I wasn’t sure about is whether or not its location will hinder stage depth. But more on that later.

Anyway, locating a brand new unit was a bit of a trip, had to get it air shipped to me from Hawaii  (big thanks to the guys at Impact) But here it is, mounted next to the Kenwood X995 signal source. I chose to put the Alpine speaker on top to gain maximum height.










The display for the ms8, a tuning microphone cable extension, and the USB input cord for the Kenwood unit were located to the glove box:










three quick pics of the headunit/center channel prep:

Harness organized along with an Axxess Interface ASWC steering wheel control module:










and the units bolted together in the kit from the front and the back:



















The microphone for the Kenwood BT is located behind the steering wheel, CHECK OUT THE ODO READING! 










And I sunk a remote bass control knob for the amps into the dash panel to the left of the steering wheel, within easy reach of the driver's hand:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are a few quick pics of this procedure:

First the circuit board was removed from its housing, the LED light snipped off and the whole thing protected with a piece of heat shrink:



















next, it was secured to a piece of low heat plastic. and a hole of the appropriate size was drilled into the dash panel:



















Then the whole thing was secured to the back side of the dash panel with Velcro (to space it out) and hot glue:



















and voila, it’s done:










Here is a quick shot of the Kenwood SAT radio antenna and BT mic run into the instrument cluster area:










the SAT antenna sits above the instrument cluster panel, with a clear shot to the sky, no metal in between:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Now comes the front stage...this is perhaps a one-of-a-kind front combination of speakers  That is it combines a Seas Lotus Reference midbass with a Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L1 pro ring radiator tweeter. I say its unique because well there has been some rumblings in the past between enthusiasts of these two brands hehe, but here they are.

Initially, a pair of HAT L6 SE midbasses were to be used, but their flange proved to be too big for the narrow opening on the stock plastic door card. Rather than butcher a set of such nice midbasses, we decided to sell those and instead go with a set of the Lotus.

I have to say in advance though, that these two drivers combined together quite well.

So first, the midbass. The door was sound proofed:










And four spacer rings for all four doors were built and then coated with truck bedliner to protect them against the elements:










The front driver side spacer ring was then attached, wires lead into the door:










The Seas lotus midbass wired up:










and installed into the door:



















The plastic door card was then treated with a later of second skin deamplifier pro vibration damper:










The same procedure was then repeated on the passenger side front door:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The rear doors were also sound proofed, new wires run into the door, and they each received a set of Hybrid Audio Imagine 6.5" coaxials. The only difference is the rear door card was only sound proofed around where the speaker mounts, since with the ms8, the rears won’t really provide much output to begin with:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving onto the tweeters, here are the beautiful HAT L1 Pro Ring Radiator tweeters molded into the stock A pillar. Dash matching vinyl was used to wrap them. After talking to Scott, they were aimed off axis at each other.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are some build pics of the pillars.

First the rings for the tweeters were aimed and attached to the stock panel:










then grill cloth was pulled across the shape:










Resin was applied, allowed to cure, and then the pods were reinforced from the inside with a duraglas/resin mixture until they are solid:










Next, filler was applied and the entire shape sanded smooth:



















And wrapped in black vinyl:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The tweeters were then secured by pressure fitting and also a layer of hot glue to further prevent them from coming out. I have been asked by people how best to get the tweeter like this out if its blown...basically, what I do is stick the entire pillar in the freezer over night. the next morning, the hot glue becomes super brittle and you can break it all off with a small screw driver with relative ease. 



















The tweeters were then wired up, again with color coded heat shrink at the ends, and installed into the car:



















Here is a shot at the entire front of the car:










Next come a series of pics which shows that new 14 gauge speaker wire has been run into all four doors, with the wires organized so they don’t snatch on the moving windows by zipties to the stock bundle and a few pieces of sound proofing:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Next comes the series of pics that shows the wiring bundle running from the front of the car into the trunk, ziptied to the stock wiring loom or the car every 6 inches or less.

First the driver side:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and passenger side:























































The metal rear deck received some closed cell foam to act as a barrier:










The plastic rear deck cover received a layer of vibration damper:










and a lil bit of foam went on the third brake light housing where it sits against the plastic rear deck cover:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving onto the trunk. As mentioned, the goal here is to be 100 percent stock. So here is the normal view...this presents a totally OEM look, you can’t tell at all that anything is in the trunk. The rubber cargo mat fits just like before...note the three tiered trunk floor that I hate so much. 










remove the cargo mat and it still looks completely stock, with the carpeted floor panel just like before:










Now here is a view of what a 100 percent stock vehicle looks like when you flip up the back portion of the trunk cover. A black foam spacer sits above the spare tire and provides support to the main floor:










So what I did was to make the top of what I built to match the shape, spacing and orientation of this foam piece.

So when you lift up the floor on THIS car, here is what you see:










two Mosconi Gladen One amps are to the right, a 120.4 sends 120 watts to each midbass and tweeter, and a 240.2 is bridged sending 750 watts RMS to the single Arc Audio Black 10. The top panel is done in black Carbon Fiber Vinyl, with a border of grey vinyl as accent. There is a STi badge at behind the subwoofer, sitting in its own black CF panel, providing a bit of visual excitement. Originally, since the customer said he didn’t care how it looked, I was just going to go with black carpet with flush mounted gear, but after looking at the car, and seeing how black on black really doesn’t provide enough pop, I decided to go an extra step and do it up like this. I think the effect is pretty cool.




























Also note that the bottom of the stock floor cover was covered with a layer of soft carpet, to prevent it from bouncing up and down and slapping the metal below, and also to prevent marks from being pressed into the CF vinyl.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

To get a better look at what it all looks like, here is the view with the entire floor cover removed. The front portion of the OEM foam spacer is still in the car, butting up against the front edge of the cosmetic cover. the JBL MS8 sits below that foam piece as you will see later:















































Now comes all the build pics for the trunk. The biggest challenge here was to fit the two amps, the sub, and the MS8 into a not so large spare tire well.

First a layer of deamplifier pro went onto the spare tire well:










Next, the area was masked off and the mold outline traced. Yes I ran out of 3M green tape about 80 percent into the taping job haha










Next 10 layers of fiberglass cloth was laid onto the mold, and then finished with a layer of duraglass/resin mixture to ensure it doesn’t warp. This was allowed to dry overnight:










Then it was removed from the car and trimmed to its desired shape:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

This is the OEM foam spacer piece in its entirety, sitting in the car, and outside of the car. As you can see, I basically made a cut on it right at the joint line where the floor starts to angle upward:



















Next, a top baffle was cut out and secured to the fiberglass mold, the hole was cut into it because I needed something to grab onto it once I laid it in the well, or else it fit so snug that I can’t get my fingers around it to pull it out. lol





































Mold cloth was then pulled across, and resin applied:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

When that cured, the box was reinforced from the inside, and then a hole for the sub was cut at its appropriate place, a HD right angle bracket was attached at the back to use as one of the mounting points for the box.




























The top part of the subbox acts both as an enclosure and a spacer platform to support the amps:



















and the two were mated together using glue, screws and sealed with caulk:





































The top panel was covered in a piece of grey suede, which I find works well at reducing vinyl on vinyl or vinyl on wood squeak.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

overall, this has to be one of the more bizarre looking subboxes I have ever built...total internal volume is somewhere in the neighborhood of .85 cubic foot net.

This odd looking contraption was then loaded into the car. Note Focal blackhole stuff in the enclosure:










Next a multiangled piece of MDF was built:










This secures to the box structure and provides a solid mounting point for the MS8 while still clearing the OEM foam spacer:










The MS8 was then mounted and wired up:










The Arc Audio Black Series 10 was also wired up and mounted:










This is the platform board for the amps:










Here are the boarder trim rings before and after grey vinyl:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is the top cosmetic cover before and after black CF vinyl:














































Here is panel that the Sti emblem mounts to before and after black CF vinyl:



















And here is the bottom of the OEM trunk floor cover after it received a layer of soft carpet:










Here are the bolts that secure the back passenger side of the enclosure, with nylon lock nuts and painted with silver hi-temp bbq grille paint to protect them against corrosion.










and here is the main bolt that secures the front driver side of the enclosure, also with nylon lock nuts and paint:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Finally, a bunch of wiring pics of the entire trunk. Every termination has been color coded with heat shrink, the bundles are all secured every 8 inches or less with zipties and screw mounts. No dry wall screws are used, everything is either bolts of pan heads. And all smaller connections are on barrier strips for easy troubleshooting should the need arise. 


















































































So...now...how does it sound?

Well, first of all, I am REALLY happy about the choice to go with the center channel. I was a bit concerned that the location of the Alpine would lower stage height and decrease stage depth. Well, the MS8 did its magic, the stage is half a foot above the dash and depth is right at the windshield, if not past it. Its kinda funky looking at the center channel, knowing where it is, yet hearing the voices come from a foot behind it. 

I am also very impressed with the L1 Ring Radiator tweeters, fully off axis, they seem to have excellent dispersion pattern. The immediate natural sound off the MS8's autotune is very smooth, yet not lacking in detail...a very natural sound to it. The Seas midbass is a known quantity to me, providing very nice and punch midbass impact. Overall, like I said, these two speakers blend together very well...I really didn’t have to play much with the eq or gain adjustment.

The Arc Audio Black Series continues to impress. With a non-breathable floor and trunk mat, coupled with a sealed rear deck, this sub nonetheless shakes the car with authority. In fact, I would say this car may not be far off the other Sti Sedan I did, which had 50 percent more power and two large 10" subs. I will be using a lot more of these subs in the near future...don’t let its somewhat modest 16mm of published xmax fool you, this sub really can get loud and still sounds quite natural and smooth doing it.

Anyway, that’s it, the customer just picked up his car, and once the speakers break in...we will get some more tuning done and you should see him competing at a few local events in the upcoming year!

cheers,

Bing


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Bing another wonderful install!!!


Question about the Alpine center channel. Is it being powered by the MS-8 or another amp? Did you any chance listen to the system without the center for a comparison?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Salami said:


> Bing another wonderful install!!!
> 
> 
> Question about the Alpine center channel. Is it being powered by the MS-8 or another amp? Did you any chance listen to the system without the center for a comparison?


not on this car, but i know what one sounds like:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...1-subaru-sti-stealth-sq-install-ton-pics.html

that car, along with almost every other MS8 install i have done withOUT a center channel, to me suffers from the same issue, that is a somewhat diffuse and wondering center image. i think maybe if you sat there and kept on doing sweeps over and over again, you may eventually hit a sweet spot...but i really never have the time 

this car suffers from no such issues.

its just powered by the MS8.

the biggest example of how much a center channel matters, even a crappy one off the ms8, is on the porsche convertible i did a few months ago, that car just ran the stock 3" center channel off the ms8, and it made enough of a difference that the car wont two seat at finals...and several people who heard it that didnt run a center channel on their ms8 noticed how much more solid the center image was


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome info!

I have been looking at one of these Alpine for a center for a while but wasn't sure if it would make enough difference in the sound to be worth relocating the head unit. In my car to use this center I have to move the head unit down into the center console. 

Seems like it would be worth trying one out to see if the improvement in sound is worth the head unit not being in the preferred location.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

LMK if you have any of the Circuit Breaker covers layin around. I need one for my car...lost it a long time ago


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lovely work once again man!



Whats the going price on one of the 120.4's btw?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

rather not discuss price on the forum, you want PM me 

Mic, i will look around, stinger switched to the newer stype CB that comes with its own cover now. but i prefer the look and flexiblity of these.

if i have some i will throw em your way, but i am doubtful.

b


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

so yet again i call my wife to the computer to tell here here is an install i can't pick apart. seems like i do it to most everyone's installs but yours. not that i am perfect but its more the process of seeing another craftsman and thinking what could i do different or better from my stand point. sorry i'm off subject. nice work as always!


NEUMAN


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no ones work is perfect...mine is far from it... but i try my best by being anal lol


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome build b! That center channel setup is pretty sweet, definitely an option if no one wants to cut up a dash or doesn't have a stock center channel location.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unfortunately, most of my customers now want a double din HUs...but yeah i think for those cars with a high up stock HU location and wanna go with a single din and the ms8...this would be a good bet.

i horded one more of these from Hawaii...may need to start looking for more


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Excellent Work Bing! I had to look at the pics 3 times before I saw the center-channel on top of the HU LOL...That is very stealthy indeed!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, for another great install Bing.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing, nice job on this STi!
Now get yourself rested and refreshed so you can totally rock your next install. I have a feeling that one is going to be some of your best work yet!


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bing, my STI is a 2012. I just wanted to say thank you for an awesome install. I'm so happy with the way everything turned out. Your work is top notch and your attention to detail is amazing. And thanks for putting up with my 20 million questions I had during the install. I look forward to competing with this car next year.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

OOPS...oh i guess its a 2012 folks hahahah


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous work! I always look forward to your installs, especially the trunk work. The bass knob was a nice touch.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Is that an '11 or '12 STI? Funky wide spoke wheels. I haven't seen those before.

I had a similar issue with the speakers and my front door panels. I had to buzz down the edge of my baffle ring so it just barely cleared the door panel. Not feeling the Alpine center, but I understand you're reasoning behind using it. As always the trunk looks incredible!

Since you've done a lot of spare tire well installs, what is your take on losing a spare tire in a modern car like that? Does he carry a can of fix a flat or put the spare back in for long trips?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Love your installs Bing! keep it up


----------



## Cdub (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice job as always!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> OOPS...oh i guess its a 2012 folks hahahah





ecbmxer said:


> Is that an '11 or '12 STI? Funky wide spoke wheels. I haven't seen those before.:shrug:



:shrug:...hope this helps....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> Is that an '11 or '12 STI? Funky wide spoke wheels. I haven't seen those before.
> 
> I had a similar issue with the speakers and my front door panels. I had to buzz down the edge of my baffle ring so it just barely cleared the door panel. Not feeling the Alpine center, but I understand you're reasoning behind using it. As always the trunk looks incredible!
> 
> Since you've done a lot of spare tire well installs, what is your take on losing a spare tire in a modern car like that? Does he carry a can of fix a flat or put the spare back in for long trips?


i actually like the way the alpine looks, loosk like nothing else out there and very clean IMO, more so than a molded pod 

can of fixaflat in town, when you go on long trips, throw the spare in the trunk, still takes up less room than a full amp rack and sub box and is much more stealthy 

thats how i roll and thats how almost everyone of my customers do it as well. prolly over 200 cars over the years


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

why in the world would you use those tweeters with imagine mid's ran as coax's or did i misread, aare the imagined the rear fill? you should at least of ran l6's or l6se's 


ahh i see i was wrong those were the rears XD nice but still why all hybrid but front mid's


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

eviling said:


> why in the world would you use those tweeters with imagine mid's ran as coax's or did i misread, aare the imagined the rear fill? you should at least of ran l6's or l6se's
> 
> 
> ahh i see i was wrong those were the rears XD nice but still why all hybrid but front mid's


:listenup:



simplicityinsound said:


> Initially, a pair of HAT L6 SE midbasses were to be used, but their flange proved to be too big for the narrow opening on the stock plastic door card. Rather than butcher a set of such nice midbasses, we decided to sell those and instead go with a set of the Lotus.



:beerchug:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> :listenup:


lol


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

great work


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lol Trojan_fan just early super duper respect for you for reading my logs through  i spent hours writing them with as much info as possible and it always feel good that unlike some people cough cough eviling  u are taking the time to read things


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

Hi Bing, do you mind sharing a couple of crossover points, I'm doing a very similar install in my Ram, except using the stock 3" center location.

Main ones I'm curious about are the two way between the mid and the tweet, the center channel and rear fill.

Awesome work, as always.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh good, this time someone asked me before my senile mind forgot.

on this car:

sub: 20hz 6db subsonic

sub/midbass 70hz 24db

midbass/tweeter: 3khz 24db (3khz recommended by Scott)

Center: 175hz 24 db (alpine spec it down to 150hz)

rears: 80hz 24db

i use all 24db due to what Andy recommends.

again, this isnt some kind of definitely tune or standard, i did a total of five tunes with sweeps and this sounded best to me. i am sure better results can be had with even more time and tuning


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> two Mosconi Gladen One amps are to the right, a 120.4 sends 120 watts to each midbass and tweeter, and a 240.2 is bridged sending 750 watts RMS to the single Arc Audio Black 10. The top panel is done in black Carbon Fiber Vinyl, with a border of grey vinyl as accent. There is a STi badge at behind the subwoofer, sitting in its own black CF panel, providing a bit of visual excitement. * Originally, since the customer said he didn’t care how it looked, *I was just going to go with black carpet with flush mounted gear, but after looking at the car, and seeing how black on black really doesn’t provide enough pop, I decided to go an extra step and do it up like this. I think the effect is pretty cool.


Really? Knowing that the customer intends to compete, and given the quality of work you are capable of, this is a surprising statement.

Obviously, it looks much cooler the way you made it so once again the customer is not always right


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah those tweeters don't like very low frwewiencys their.beautiful up top though.


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing Work!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> lol Trojan_fan just early super duper respect for you for reading my logs through  i spent hours writing them with as much info as possible and it always feel good that unlike some people cough cough eviling  u are taking the time to read things


Thanks Bing....I appreciate your thoughts


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Really? Knowing that the customer intends to compete, and given the quality of work you are capable of, this is a surprising statement.
> 
> Obviously, it looks much cooler the way you made it so once again the customer is not always right


Competing..at least in meca has.nothing to do with cosmetics really...it was never gonna look like crap hehe. But i get the "i dont care about looks" statement a lot hehe...so its nice to give people.nore than what they asked for from time to time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> :shrug:...hope this helps....


Yea, I didn't see there was a second page.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> Competing..at least in meca has.nothing to do with cosmetics really...it was never gonna look like crap hehe. But i get the "i dont care about looks" statement a lot hehe...so its nice to give people.nore than what they asked for from time to time
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


i love people saying "i don't care how it looks". until you get it 95% done and they say that isn't what i wanted. those customers get the upcharge!


NEUMAN


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh good, this time someone asked me before my senile mind forgot.
> 
> on this car:
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its great looking down at the bottom of the page and see that both Frank Drebin and Keyser Soze are looking at my installs  lol


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Very sweet install. I love it. I didn't know that the sti was available in a sedan. I worked on a new wagon last year, and the guy was upset because he couldn't get a sedan. The wagon looks a little weird to me, but this car looks much better. This owner should be very happy with a cool car and awesome system.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

BING, Excellent work again...


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice! I came quite close to getting that Alpine center channel speaker, even if it meant I'd have to hack my center vents to incorporate it into the dash. 










Eventually I pussed out. :blush:

The wiring in the back is about as cramped as it is in mine lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i see you got the same issue of the vents being right below the center of the dash  so any center you mold out would be protruding quite a bit...unless you cut the vents is a whole can of works sometimes.


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

car is for sale: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...i-w-simplicity-sound-install-mosconi-hat.html


----------

